# Dvorak's Piano Quartet in Eb Major Opus 87



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Woah! I've listened to this piece before but never really sat down with a full score and analyzed it. This piece is really wild!

It harmonically goes all over the place, mixes a Persian style tune with a waltz in the 3rd movement, and plays with your head in the finale by throwing all kinds of unexpected things at the listener.

It took a while to do this video but if anyone is interested, here is the walkthrough I made.

Anyone else fall in love with this work?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Okee dokie. Five days and no response. Sheesh, even my laziest students don't ignore me this much. Guess I'll go do something else.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for sharing out this work. I am not familiar with his piano quartets. His second piano quintet is among my farovirte chamber pieces.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

It is a master work of the limited genre. I like the two Faure works as well as the three Brahms works.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've just been listening to the Domus recording and it is indeed a lovely recording of an interesting work. I ll watch your informative walkthrough later, Olias, when I have some more time.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I got to know the work with the Rubinstein recording - which I still find lovely - but have since branched out to many others. Schiff with the Panocha Quartet is very good and Richter with the Borodin Quartet is excellent.










As is this one:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I think that the Op 81 Piano Quintet tends to overshadow the Op 87 Piano Quartet, which is a shame because both are worthy of attention. I'm guilty of listening to Op 81 more, at least until I started analyzing Op 87.

Just FYI - I used the Suk Trio with Josef Hala recording for the walkthrough video:









I also love this one:


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have and like the recording by the previously mentioned Ames Piano Quartet. My other favorites are by R. Firkusny with the Juilliard Quartet, and Arthur Rubinstein with the Guarneri Quartet.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

If anyone is interested, the Opus 81 Quintet video is now up:


----------

